# The Minikin Mini



## VapeSnow (16/5/17)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cor (16/5/17)

Now I have to need this

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DwaynePsytrooper (16/5/17)

Who stocks this?

Sent from my GT-I9060I using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/5/17)

Yip this is too cute not to get...

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (16/5/17)

The Red and white looks sick. But why 18500..... 
For me personally a Mod that doesnt take 18650 puts me off.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Huffapuff (17/5/17)

The ohmlette

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie (17/5/17)

Oh yes please, finally a Minikin for me.


----------



## Riaz (17/5/17)

Very cute 

Wouldn't mind one either


----------



## Scott (17/5/17)

VapeSnow said:


>


This little beauty looks to good to ignore. Could you please give a price and information on availability? Cheers.


----------



## contrid (18/5/17)

Beautiful device just like other Minikins. I'm just concerned about the availability of the 18500 battery?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## boxerulez (18/5/17)

Cloud Vape said:


> Beautiful device just like other Minikins. I'm just concerned about the availability of the 18500 battery?


Think of it as an internal battery mod for now...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vaalboy (18/5/17)

Any idea who has stock?


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/5/17)

vaalboy said:


> Any idea who has stock?



No one yet @vaalboy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

